# Spell Check



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Why does the Spell Check not work properly any more? The insert to post no longer works.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, it's broke. Just haven't had a chance to fix it. Sorry about that.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Yes, it's broke. Just haven't had a chance to fix it. Sorry about that.


No problem, just wanted to make sure it was not on my end. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Actually, I just tried on a lark to use the spell check before seeing this thread. What amused me was the popup error I received:

"The requested URL /cgi-bin/spell.pl was not found on this server. Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."



So not only does the spell check not work, but the error handler didn't work either


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yeah. The old spell check got hosed when we moved servers. For now the best solution is to simply use iespell (for IE users) which can be downloaded and installed very easily.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I almost never use spell check, so it was a weird coincidence that I tried to use it today only to find out it wasn't working. I wouldn't have given it a second thought if the error message hadn't been funny in and of itself.


----------

